# TiVo Bolt Fios Issue



## Bmsmith101 (Jan 1, 2016)

On second cable card. Works in Sony tv perfectly. Once installed in Bolt, gets to 93% and never shows live tv...
Hours of TiVo techs, fios on phone and onsite no luck. 

Left with having to change all splitters to 2.4ghz...let u know how that fares...any other suggestions appreciated.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm on FiOS too and the time my cards never went to 100% was because they were not properly activated. Although they both stopped around 72%. So they could not get paired. I just ended up replacing them and the new ones were properly activated and I could do the automated pairing.


----------



## Bmsmith101 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for the reply...but if my cable card was not activated properly it would not work at all, correct? When I plug it into the cable card slot on my tv it works flawlessly.


----------



## kenramp (Mar 17, 2015)

With FIOS it is always best to have a new cable card when you get a new device. 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

I've found over the years (in my tenth year of FiOS) the best source of help is the excellent technicians at https://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzdirect

They are responsive and helpful every time!


----------



## Bmsmith101 (Jan 1, 2016)

This is a brand new cable card from Fios last week then another new one yesterday. I only used the TV to confirm that the card was working.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The cable cards I had issues with were brand new too. But they had been shipped to me. Luckily I have a local store only a few minutes away where I can drop the cards off and pick up new ones. Which I had planned on doing but the CSR responsible for the bad cards screwed up the order.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Wait, if you're using them in the TV, can you simply hot-swap them into the Bolt? I wouldn't think so. I'd try a new one from scratch, and activate it in the Bolt.


----------



## explet1ve (Jan 2, 2016)

I had the same issue with FIOS and I had to have them pair the cablecard with my Tivo. Call the activation center that comes with your cablecard and press '0' to get to a live person (this is not a menu option) and they will ask for your host ID, data ID, etc. Mine was frozen but then worked within 3 minutes of proper pairing and activation.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Bmsmith101 said:


> Thanks for the reply...but if my cable card was not activated properly it would not work at all, correct? When I plug it into the cable card slot on my tv it works flawlessly.


If you move a cable card from one device to another the cable card will work in the new device for all channels *except* those that have the copy protect flag (eg FiOS test channel - 131, HBO, Showtime, and Fox networks etc) The non protected channels will work just fine with a non-paired card.

-TL


----------

